# I'm watch Release !



## PCuner (25. Oktober 2011)

Gestern Nacht wurde auf der ARM Konferenz endlich die I'watch vorgestellt. Die  I'watch ist die erste Smartwatch und kommt im November auf den Markt. Sie basiert auf Android und über Bluetooth verbindet man sie mit seinem Smartphone (Android, Blackberry, IOS, Windows Phone 7). Das Display beträgt 1,54 Zoll und hat eine Auflösung von 240x240 dies entspricht 220ppi. 
Des weiteren: 64MB Ram 400Mhz Prozessor, 4GB Speicher, Mikrofon, Lautsprächer, Bluetooth, 3,5 mm Buchse, .....


Mittlerweile steht die Webseite von I'm watch und nun haben sie auch in der Menüleiste I'm shop hinzugefügt, allerdings mit dem Begriff Comming Soon.
Quellen:
http://www.imwatch.it/?track_ref=g_d&gclid=CM3xn9LTgawCFc1rfAodblA4Ig (Englische Herstellerseite)
http://vplusk.wordpress.com/2011/10/24/i´m-watch-die-smartwatch/ (Deutsche Übersetzung)


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Oktober 2011)

Geilomatiko , kauf ich mir <3


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Oktober 2011)

Naja wers brauch...
Denke nicht, dass das ein Verkaufsschlager wird.


----------



## PCuner (25. Oktober 2011)

Hab vergessen zu erwähnen die es schon vorbestellt haben bekommen 50% Rabatt  (Nur ist diese Aktion schon vorbei ^^)


----------



## turbosnake (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde 230€ zu teuer.


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. Oktober 2011)

Schicke Sache aber am Ende eher etwas was keiner wirklich braucht, auch wieder nur nen Prestige Objekt. Da bleib ich lieber bei meiner normalen Uhr


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde 230€ zu teuer.



Für Vorbesteller "nur" 165€.


----------



## PCuner (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich hol sie mir sowieso grad zu meinem GB und perfekt zum Lehrer profozieren ist sie auch D


----------



## Hideout (25. Oktober 2011)

Nicht das Apple wieder ankommt, man könnte ja denken sie heiße IWatch ^^


----------



## DaStash (25. Oktober 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> Gestern Nacht wurde auf der ARM Konferenz endlich die I'watch vorgestellt. Die I'watch ist die erste Smartwatch und kommt im November auf den Markt. Sie basiert auf Android und über Bluetooth verbindet man sie mit seinem Smartphone (Android, Blackberry, IOS, Windows Phone 7). Das Display beträgt 1,54 Zoll und hat eine Auflösung von 240x240 dies entspricht 220ppi.
> Des weiteren: 64MB Ram 400Mhz Prozessor, 4GB Speicher, Mikrofon, Lautsprächer, Bluetooth, 3,5 mm Buchse, .....
> 
> für mehr : I´m watch – die Smartwatch – Updated ! « vplusk | NGB


Geil....
..."Checkow, beam me up" 

MfG


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Oktober 2011)

Die kommen eh wieder damit


----------



## Dynamitarde (25. Oktober 2011)

Sehen hässlich aus.
Und könnten von Apple sein.


----------



## Neo03 (25. Oktober 2011)

An sich brauch man's nicht, aber ist schon geil wenn man nicht jedesmal sein Smartphone aus der Hosentasche fummel muss, nur um zu schauen ob  man neue Nachrichten hat. Wenns nicht so teuer wäre und bissl schlichter aussehen würde, könnt ich mir für meinen Vater seinen Sohn sowas durchaus vorstellen^^


----------



## cuthbert (25. Oktober 2011)

Warum nicht gleich das ganze Smartphone ums Handgelenk schnallen ? Vor allem die Akkulaufzeit ist für eine Uhr sehr bescheiden, ok bei der ganzen Technik die da drin steckt, nicht verwunderlich. Aber meine einfache alte Funkuhr läuft schon seit 2 Jahren mit der gleichen Batterie und die Zeit kann ich auf der genauso gut ablesen (und sie ist nicht so hässlich^^).

Naja, ein witziges Gadget ist es sicher, aber bevor ich 250€ ausgebe, damit ich mich zum Affen machen kann, weil ich in meine Uhr rede (Knight Rider lässt grüßen ), mach ich doch lieber noch den Griff in die Hosentasche und hol mein Handy raus.


----------



## Sinister213 (25. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Für Vorbesteller "nur" 165€.


 
Da hat wohl jemand in Mathe nicht aufgepasst


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Oktober 2011)

Der Name tut mir beim Lesen in den Augen weh! Man muss doch nicht alles an Apples Namensgebung anlehnen, besonders wenn dann so ein Murks rauskommt. "I'm watch"?? ICH BIN UHR? Mann mann...


----------



## moe (25. Oktober 2011)

Das Teil hat schon was, ist aber irgendwie nutzlos. 
Bringt wohl auch nur den Schülern was.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Oktober 2011)

Coole Idee muss ich sagen Leider zu teuer und zu kleiner Speicher aber sonst coole Idee. 
Was mich wundert das appel nicht auf so was gekommen ist !


----------



## Hatuja (25. Oktober 2011)

Die Idee ist witzig, aber die umsetzung eine Katastrophe!
-Für eine Uhr absolut lächerliche Akkulaufzeit.
-Für das, was das Teil leistet viel zu teuer.
-Um sich damit sehen zu lassen viel zu hässlich.
-Sieht aus wie ein iPod Nano mit Armband!


----------



## CentaX (25. Oktober 2011)

Seht es doch mal anders - als Idee. Ich hoffe, auf das Ding wurde nicht allzu viel patentiert, aber ein zweites Interface für mein Smartphone am Handgelenk - ja, das hätte schon was. Insbesondere, wenn man so ein Klotz ab 4,3" aufwärts hat - mein Desire HD lässt sich nicht allzu einfach aus der Hosentasche nehmen. Mit so nem Teil könnte man sich auch gut ne schützende, dicke Handytasche holen, unterwegs macht die Uhr ja das meiste.
Kaufen werd ich mir die allerdings auch sicher nicht. 250€ sind mir viel zu teuer, außerdem spricht mich das Design nicht an (nen krasseren Gegensatz zu ner hauchdünnen Skagen-Uhr gibts ja kaum...)

Die zweite Generation könnte aber wirklich interessant sein! Dass noch niemand drauf gekommen ist, ist echt verwunderlich. Die Idee selber find ich fantastisch, freu mich auf weitere Auslebungen der Idee!

btw: Ist doch nur die Akkulaufzeit, das Teil kann man laden  Dafür, dass im Gegensatz zum Smartphone das Display dauerhaft an ist und Android ständig läuft, ist der Wert mMn sogar gut. Außerdem lad ich mein Handy spätestens nachts, da sollte es kein Problem sein, die Uhr mitzuladen


----------



## PCuner (25. Oktober 2011)

Oh doch eine Idee hatte bereits LG aber die haben einfach ein ganzes Handy reingesteckt und somit könnt ihr euch gut vorstellen...unbezahlbar..


----------



## EnergyCross (25. Oktober 2011)

viel spaß mit dem ding in facebook zu gammeln


----------



## m-o-m-o (25. Oktober 2011)

Sinister213 schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand in Mathe nicht aufgepasst


 
Das liegt daran, dass er mit seiner Uhr gespickt hat


----------



## belle (26. Oktober 2011)

Nette Idee, aber so modern mein PC auch ist: Eine Armbanduhr muss Zeiger haben, also analog sein!
Am Besten sie besteht aus Saphirglas und Titanium und nutzt Pulsar's Kinetic oder Citizen's EcoDrive.  Das ergibt dann eine formschöne, langlebige Uhr, die nicht zum  ist.


----------



## Gazelle (26. Oktober 2011)

Ach komm warum postest du das nicht während der 50% Aktion? 
Jetzt kauf ichs mir nicht, 230 €.....pfff 

@TE: Ist da jetzt kein Handy drin oder wie?


----------



## Stricherstrich (26. Oktober 2011)

Da kommt bestimmt ne Patentklage von Apple, I'm Watch, sie haben das I geklaut. 
Zum Produkt, ist bestimmt ne nette spielerei aber das Aussehen...naja würd ich nicht sooo gerne Tragen


----------



## PCuner (26. Oktober 2011)

@Gazelle: Nein in der I'm watch ist kein Handy drin die i'm watch verbindest du per bluetooth mit deinem handy, sodass du vollen zugriff auf dein handy über deine uhr hast.

wenn du ne handyuhr willst dann musste bei LG schauen allerdings billig ist es nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2011)

Eine Uhr zum benutzen des Handys ist ja de reinste elektronische Schrott. So einen Plastikplunder möchte ich nicht am Handgelenk haben und erst recht nicht für den Preis


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hm. Wo habe ich das Design nur schon mal gesehen? Ach ja, ich erinnere mich

Apple - iPod nano - Der neue iPod nano mit Multi-Touch

Mit Armband, als Uhr:

http://storeimages.apple.com/1729/a...icub&op_usm=0.5,0.5,0,0&iccEmbed=0&layer=comp

http://store.apple.com/de/product/H4077ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3NQ

Damit dürfte wohl klar sein, dass Apple dagegen klagen wird


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Oktober 2011)

Und schön mit Blutooth, der sichersten drahtlosen Übertragungsmöglichkeit. 

Samsung hatte auch mal ein Uhrenhandy, aber das wollte auch keiner. Nur The Hoff darf mit seiner Uhr reden.


----------



## PCuner (26. Oktober 2011)

iWatchez ist mir neu, aber was mir direkt aufgefallen ist :

Zitat von Apple: Der iWatchz nanoclipz bietet ein einzigartiges, zum Patent angemeldetes System


Naja 25 Euro just 4 Armband ? Naja... da hat mit 250€ allIn aber mehr funktionen ^^

@Cook2211 weißt wann diese iwatchz rauskam ?


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

@PCuner

Nein, kein Ahnung.
Ich war da letztens nur durch Zufall drauf gestossen, und i'm watch ähnelt schon sehr, wie ich finde.


----------



## DAEF13 (26. Oktober 2011)

Die iwatchz kam frühestens im September 2010 raus, vorher gab es den nano (6. Gen) nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Oktober 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Die iwatchz kam frühestens im September 2010 raus, vorher gab es den nano (6. Gen) nicht.


 
Das ist ein Argument


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

Hmm.. schon wieder ein Gerät, das die Welt nicht braucht.


----------



## DarkMo (27. Oktober 2011)

endlich gibts kaugummiautomatenrotz auch in der 250€ luxus variante? ^^

der ertse link ging ned un beim 2. sah ich nur sau hässliches, qietsch buntes plastik gekröse


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Oktober 2011)

Wenn hier Beiträge ausgeblendet werden, handelt es sich um Offtopic. Rechtsschreibung hat nix mit dem Thema zu tun. Smiley-only-Beiträge tragen nix zur Diskussion bei. Müsste man eigentlich auch ohne Hinweis selbst merken können.

*B2T*


----------



## EnergyCross (27. Oktober 2011)

was mich interessiert ist die verbindung zwischen der uhr und einem iPhone. 
ob das überhaupt geht wegen dem geschlossen system von apple? die uhr läuft ja mit android


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht klappt das nur wegen Blutooth.


----------



## PCuner (28. Oktober 2011)

Laut I'm watch soll es funktionieren, auch mit Blackberrys und Win Phone 7..


----------

